# Can pot brownies take 2 hours and 45 min to kick in?



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 22, 2009)

I made some tonight and i havent really had experience
with eating my weed 

but i swear i fell it and it came on
slow kinda like a vicodin would.

Any input thanx!


----------



## vapedg13 (Jan 23, 2009)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I made some tonight and i havent really had experience
> with eating my weed
> 
> but i swear i fell it and it came on
> ...


If you ate the brownies after a meal ...then yes thats usual....but the high will get more intense as time passes...the body high will last for 5-8 hours depending on THC content of the weed used for the brownies

For quicker injestion results.... eat the brownies on a empty stomach


----------

